# DSH 12 hour charter Friday August 2nd,tuna hunting



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Folks, got a personal, equal cost sharing 12 hour charter on the Pelican on Friday Aug. 2nd.
We are looking to run the charter with 20 fishermen, and we have 15 paid right now. Cost at 20 fishermen will run about *$170*, maybe a bit more depending on fuel surcharge at that time.
If anyone is interested in joining this charter, please email me at [email protected] or call/text me at *210 215-3877*

We are gonna hit deepwater shrimpboats for tuna and other big'uns and probably deep drop for AJ, grouper, and snapper other than ARS.
Gonna be a fun trip.

Willie


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

*Room for a few more*

We can take 2-4 more fishermen on this trip.
Adding one fishermen will drop cost to about *$185* each and 3 will drop cost to *$170'ish* each.
Stars are lining up for this trip. We _*will *_deep drop for AJ's and others and run and gun for tuna behind shrimpboats.
Contact information is on first post.


----------

